# 'Dead' Baby Found Alive in Coffin



## Sasha (Aug 10, 2009)

*'Dead' Baby Found Alive in Coffin*
Full Article: http://news.aol.com/article/dead-baby-found-alive-in-coffin-in/609390


> (Aug. 9) - A newborn boy declared dead by doctors in Paraguay was found to be alive hours later after he was taken home for his funeral.
> Doctors at a state hospital in Asuncion, Paraguay, told Jose Alvarenga on Friday that his premature baby had been pronounced dead shortly after birth, the Telegraph reported.



I guess premature decleration of death is not limited to EMS alone.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Aug 10, 2009)

> The AP said that doctors also had initially told Alvarenga that the baby was a girl.



Sounds like this doctor just had a really, really, really, bad day!


----------



## MrRevesz (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, at least it had a happy ending?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 10, 2009)

*re*



Sasha said:


> *'Dead' Baby Found Alive in Coffin*
> Full Article: http://news.aol.com/article/dead-baby-found-alive-in-coffin-in/609390
> 
> 
> *I guess premature decleration of death is not limited to EMS alone*.




 This is so common it has a name  Lazarus Phenomenon.  Do a search for "in hospital cases of Lazarus Phenomenon"  makes for quite the read and this is something that has been going on since the beginning of medical texts and not something limited to us uneducated types that work EMS


----------

